
Corporate Governance: On the Front Line of America’s Cyber War - raleighm
https://corpgov.law.harvard.edu/2018/03/20/corporate-governance-on-the-front-line-of-americas-cyber-war/
======
Jesus_Jones
I'm endlessly frustrated that company after company gets their email hacked.
And private individuals. It's just the case that you stop stop people from
using windows or macos, and opening word docs or spreadsheets sent in email.
Put those people on chrome os, and use 2 factor email authentication on
google. Give them a yubi key to put in their desktop, a yubi key for their
keychain, a yubi key for use at home, an authenticator app on their phone. You
can still open those enclosures in chromeos. the 2 factor auth makes it
tremendously harder to get their email credentials.

Since they are using chromeos, they won't get hacked when they open an
enclosure. The forthcoming support for running vms in chromeos will let people
who must run their office's crappy and dangerous c# app if they must. /end of
rant

